# White hop up gear



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have seen these go for big money on eBay,what is so special about them are they still 15 tooth?or is it just what they are made out of that makes them special.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brownie, I am not so sure they were actually hop up gears. rather i think i have seen them in the very first series of t-jets with solid rivet chassis. I am certainly not sure of this and i am no expert. i will be interested in all information that becomes available from those who do know.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Designed to work with the 12 tooth hopup pinion, so it has a narrower shoulder.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I BELIEVE there is a difference in the gear material as well . The nylatron used in the chassis was also used in the crowns normally. In this case it was either a nylatron blend like nylatron GS ( food grade white ) or GSM or even a straight NYLON blend . Hence the color and feel of the crown. In any case it is a very good crown in most cases !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

You want to really look the gears over because I made a lot of white T-Jet Hop-Up gears. The difference is Aurora were molded and mine are CNC machined out of acetal copolymer (delrin).


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

mine are white but work with the stock t-jet crown.
those are the old ones.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

T-BIRD, yours are for the 12 or 14 gear pinion without modification? any available?


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

alpink said:


> T-BIRD, yours are for the 12 or 14 gear pinion without modification? any available?


I use to, but sold the business, the new owner of JW's make all three gears in Delrin and Delrin AF.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

As I remember the white gear was kinda soft and didnt suffer the brutality of childhood mechanicing very well. I surmise this is one of the reasons that good examples cause a feeding frenzy.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have one I bought with no pat apld for top plate, solid rivet chassis christmas tree arm, black magnets and bar none its the smoothest running t-jet ive seen. That hasnt had a ton of work done to it


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I dug through the gears in my drawer and came up with 32 of them. No, they are not for sale, I use them. ALL have the full boss as well as the ones in my shelf queens. Several of them have the axle bore well off-center. Seems to have been common on very early cars in my observation.


----------

